# MLB All-Star Week on XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> Barry Bonds is chasing the home run record, A-Rod's chasing a different kind of home run, and the game just isn't the same since the crackdown on 'roids. But that isn't stopping Major League Baseball from holding its All-Star event, and it isn't stopping XM from covering the days-long circus.
> 
> Beginning this Saturday, July 7, XM will carry comprehensive coverage of the league's All-Star event culminating with the 78th annual All-Star game from San Francisco on July 10. Other events include the Home Run Derby on July 9, and the XM All-Star Futures Game -featuring some of baseball's rising stars - on July 8.
> 
> ...


 www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

